# Where to buy replacement battery for Laptop



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Does anyone have a good recommendation for buying a replacement battery for our HP Pavilion dv6000(dv6409us)?


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=HP+Pavilion+dv6000+battery&_sacat=See-All-Categories

ebay, the holy grail of cheap electronic replacement parts


----------



## 1BionicEar (Apr 14, 2008)

I have had good experience with this eBay seller. No affiliation. 

http://myworld.ebay.com/thebatteryconnection


----------

